# Going deep on DNP



## Blasetoise (Mar 12, 2020)

Hey guys.

STATS
74kg
1.66cm
bf% 14 i guess

COMPOUND USING WITH 
600mg DNP
350 tren A
100mcg T3
500Test E

Macros
Kcal 1423
E 144g
K 62g
V 69

Cardio 1050 kcals ED

Iam currently on 600mg DNP. But the craving for food is killing me hard time. Is it possible to bump my kcals up 500 more to make me feel beter ? And can get troughout the day. Kinda have the feeling that this is going to **** with my results. Cus i recomp on 1500 kcals while on tren. Sometimes i get light headed due to going so deep. Its kinda  hard to continue the diet on these kcals. 

My day is currently looking like this.
Gym/cardio sleep work sleep. 

Should i keep on fighting the upcoming 12 days and stop crying  ? Or should i bump up the kcals with about 500 to make me feel good again dispite the fact its going to **** with my results ?


----------



## Joliver (Mar 12, 2020)

**** it. Fight on man. Being ripped is about suffering. You gotta feel real bad to look real good. 

I'd lower the DNP before I boosted the cals. 

Hang in there. Stay hydrated.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 12, 2020)

Yes, stop crying & stay strong!


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 13, 2020)

As Joliver said, reduce DNp if you need to. How long have you been on? Dnp tends to increase your cravings towards the ends. I don’t crave sweets at all, but towards the end the hunger monster and sugar craving is like walking by a candy bar and I gotta force myself to not take it. It’s insane man. If you been on a while, may be a good reference point for end of cycle. If early in, you just gotta fight man!


----------



## TODAY (Mar 13, 2020)

If those numbers are anywhere close to accurate, you've created a HUGE deficit.

Of course you're hungry. I'm honestly surprised that you're still functional enough to train on 1400kcals+600mg DNP and hours of cardio.

The structure of your cut is pretty extreme. Are you prepping for a show?


----------



## bvs (Mar 13, 2020)

Waaaay too much DNP and t3

DNP at 400 and t3 at 50mcg is the maximum for me, especially the t3 as it can be catabolic


----------



## Blasetoise (Mar 13, 2020)

Hey guys

Iam not prepping iam just  taking it fast atm. I did binge abit yesterday like 1k kcals. Iam going to change diet a bit so i can hold it for the upcomming days. 


Ive done 2 weeks of 400mg before dident had the feeling it did his work like it should be. And this is legit gear  so that is not the problem. since ive bumped it up to 600 the cravings  are real. Lethargic is also a thing now and heart rate after  eating some carbs is around 110 constantly. The sweating on 600mg is also a different  level but since yesterday it kinda feels my body accepted the change from 400 to 600 and isnt sweaty anymore after 2 steps.


I might run into a problem  here tbh. Iam seeing due to the corona virus alot of gyms closing. Everything above 100 capacity is closing their doors. I dident hear annything from my gym yet but the time is comming.... this is going to f... with my plan big time iam already searching for another for the upcomming 2 weeks til 31march. Iam hoping for the best i cant be out of the run. This might turn sideways cus iam going to feel shit if i have to skip gym 2 weeks. Kinda feels like a "failure" to me


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 17, 2020)

There is no point in following this path, keeping the DNP so high that it does not allow you to follow the diet... you are not moving forward. You need to lower DNP to levels that can allow you to maintain your diet. Another option is to get appetite reducers like nicotine gum and ephedrine. But I would go for the first option. And finally, remove T3 from your program. Bro, get some resistance bands to train at home, there are many online programs for these times. Luckily, I have my power rack, bench, weights and cable machine, I have been training in the basement for a decade.


----------



## Animalado (Jul 3, 2020)

I agree. High doses is not sustainable and it could be dangerous as the dose per capsule could fluctuate and get you close to dangerous levels. Unless it is under-dosed.


----------

